
Amazon to add Postgres to its most-favored database list - craigkerstiens
http://gigaom.com/2013/11/12/amazon-to-add-postgres-to-its-most-favored-database-list/
======
romanhn
This would be huge. It's been on the RDS wishlist for years -
[https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=37834](https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=37834)

